# Wie fandet ihr Gothic 2 Die Nacht des Raben?



## Dexter-Dextrose (13. Oktober 2004)

Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben? Ich fand solange man Drachenjäger und Paladin spielt, ist es noch einigermaßen spielbar...   Aber als Magier habe ich es kein einziges mal durchgeschafft!   Wenn ich dann mal Magier spielen wollte, musste ich das normale G2 spielen! Hat das überhaupt irgendwer als Magier (ohne Cheats) durchgeschafft?


----------



## Rosini (13. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben? Ich fand solange man Drachenjäger und Paladin spielt, ist es noch einigermaßen spielbar...   Aber als Magier habe ich es kein einziges mal durchgeschafft!   Wenn ich dann mal Magier spielen wollte, musste ich das normale G2 spielen! Hat das überhaupt irgendwer als Magier (ohne Cheats) durchgeschafft?



Zu "Wie fandet  ihr die Nacht des Raben" gab es schon mal Threads dazu. Wenn du mich fragst, ist der Magier der mächtigste im Spiel. Solange du unendlich viele MANA Tränke kaufst, und du über die Rune "Skelettarmee erschaffen" verfügst, kann dir eigentlich nichts mehr passieren. Dies ist ganz nützlich, wenn du einem der 5 Drachen gegenüberstehst.

MfG, Rosini


----------



## FossilZ (13. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben? Ich fand solange man Drachenjäger und Paladin spielt, ist es noch einigermaßen spielbar...   Aber als Magier habe ich es kein einziges mal durchgeschafft!   Wenn ich dann mal Magier spielen wollte, musste ich das normale G2 spielen! Hat das überhaupt irgendwer als Magier (ohne Cheats) durchgeschafft?


ich fand das spiel super
und ich hatte es glaub ich als alle 3 parteien durchgespielt gehabt *grübel*


----------



## Luxianer (14. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben? Ich fand solange man Drachenjäger und Paladin spielt, ist es noch einigermaßen spielbar...   Aber als Magier habe ich es kein einziges mal durchgeschafft!   Wenn ich dann mal Magier spielen wollte, musste ich das normale G2 spielen! Hat das überhaupt irgendwer als Magier (ohne Cheats) durchgeschafft?



DnDr hatte ich gleich beim ersten Mal als Magier durchgespielt (davor als Paladin in Gothic 2 Classic). Es war zwar schwer, sogar am Schluß (hatte mich verskillt) aber hab es trotzdem ohne Cheats durchgespielt. Wenn man wirklich alle Möglichkeiten wie Zaubersprüche, Verwandlungs-od. Beschwörungsspruchrollen u. alle anderen Hilfen ausnützt so wie ich jetzt (Spiel grad wieder als Söldner), dann finde ich DnDr gar nicht mehr so schwer. 
Ansonsten fand/find ich Gothic 2: Die Nacht des Raben einfach spitze.


----------



## Leitwolf (14. Oktober 2004)

also ich fand es auch klasse, aber die heilung der drachen fand ich schon etwas nervig. aber sonst echt   .
glaub ich hol es gleich nochmal aus dem schrank


----------



## APinkerton (14. Oktober 2004)

Absolut klasse, die Erweiterung. Besser hätt mans eigentlich nicht machen können (mit einem Add-On, mein ich). 
1 oder 2 Sachen haben mich gestört, aber das lag nicht an der Erweiterung, das war im Orig. Spiel schon so (die Kämpfe mit den Drachen und vor allem der Endkampf hätte "spektakulärer" sein sollen). 
Abgesehen davon, fand ichs auch irgendwie cool, dass man nicht wusste, was mit den Wassermagiern und den aus dem alten Lager passiert ist. War so geheimnissvoll. Aber so ists auch gut, muss ich zugeben.
Und, dass man einige Sachen nur als Magier erfährt, z.B. wer die vermummten gestalten sind usw.

Ansonsten wie gesagt genial.

 AP


----------



## Fuina2 (14. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben? Ich fand solange man Drachenjäger und Paladin spielt, ist es noch einigermaßen spielbar...   Aber als Magier habe ich es kein einziges mal durchgeschafft!   Wenn ich dann mal Magier spielen wollte, musste ich das normale G2 spielen! Hat das überhaupt irgendwer als Magier (ohne Cheats) durchgeschafft?



Also ich fand es auch gut, vor allem ist es viel witziger Geworden. Zitat Saturas *"Von allen Wassermagiern auf der Insel musstest du ausgerechnet an den einzigen geraten, der dich noch nicht kannte."* Oder *"Ich soll dir was über Magie beibringen? Nur damit du noch mehr im magischen Gefüge rumpfuschen kannst."* Also war sehr unterhaltsam.

Was mich aber gestört hatt, war dass der Lernpunkteaufwand ab bestimmten Werten einfach zu hoch war. Die Erhöhung des Bedarfs an Lenrpunkte an sich finde ich ja nicht schlecht, aber meiner Meinung haben die Entwickler da etwas übertrieben.

Dass man für die Schriftrollen nur noch 5 Manapunkte, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, benötigt finde ich auch nicht so gut, da viele schwere Gegner somit durch den Einsatz von Spruchrollen zu besiegen waren. Zum Beispiel reichen für den *untoten Drachen *drei Feuerregenzauber aus um ihn zu besiegen, und das nur mit dem Einsatz von *insgesamt 15 Manapunkten*.

Aber bis auf diese zwei Punkte ist das Addon sehr gut gelungen. Vor allem die Landschaften und die neuen bzw. wieder eingeführten Charaktere.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (14. Oktober 2004)

ähmmm.... es ist super!

Vorallem find ich es überhaupt nicht zu schwer!
Genau richtig!

Ich bin grad Mageir im 3.Kapitel (Hab noch net das AUge Innos!) und ich bin pervers gut!Ich bin Level 34 !  (Mana:137/ Geschick:60/Stärke:11/Einhand:23/Runen,selber gebastelt: Eislanze, Windfuast, Ferupfeil)

Hab im 1.Kap. ALLES auf Khorinis gemetzelt (bis auf Elite-Ork, Im Add-on auch ALLES!, Im Minental kap2 Fast alle orks und so... das meiste bis auf die vielen Echsen)

Ja... und ich spiel im monet ca. seit 75 Stunden   

Aber es is wie gesagt, wenn du skillst ohne ende recht einfach zu schaffen!!!


gruß voodoo

GOOTHIC RUUUULLLZ!


----------



## Fuina2 (14. Oktober 2004)

Voodoo-Priester am 14.10.2004 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ähmmm.... es ist super!
> 
> Vorallem find ich es überhaupt nicht zu schwer!
> Genau richtig!
> ...



Da kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Denn am Anfang ist es schon recht schwer, da darf man oft wegrennen. Aber sobalt man Jharkendar durch hat wird sind die meisten Gegner wirklich kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Asshole51 (14. Oktober 2004)

Fuina2 am 14.10.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo-Priester am 14.10.2004 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asshole51

   
Also ich fand das Spiel so ulala.
Ich hab vielleicht auch n bisschen ja falsch angefangen!!!
Bin zur miliz gegangen und habe den schmiede warten lassen.
Wahrscheinlich n bischen falsch gewählt....
Hab auch sehr viel informationen durchsikkern lassen
und habe viel erzählt!!!
Hab auch viel gemacht was dem oberhannes nicht gefallen hat!
Fand es deshalb hammer schwer !!!
Hab auch recht lange gebraucht.Aber ansonsten war es ein recht
dekoratieves action-reiches Spiel.


----------



## opppo (14. Oktober 2004)

auch wenn andere lachen, ich fand dndr zu schwer
nicht die addon geschichte selbst die war noch gut spielbar, nur als ich damit fertig war hätte ich nicht das hauptprogramm zuende spielen wollen, die ganzen orks, suchenden und drachen....

vom schwierigkeitsgrad war gothic2 wie gothic, am anfang mußte man etwas schauen wie man über die runden kam, dafür hat man später wenn man fleißig war leichtes spiel (als belohnung)

bei dndr waren mir einfach schon die orks zu harte brocken

hoffe beim dritten teil bekommen die muttersöhnchen wie ich ihren "Normal-gothic-schwierigkeitsgrad" und die "experten" etwas in dndr style


----------



## paperboy75 (14. Oktober 2004)

Das erste Kapitel war schwer man musste halt aufpassen und ging oft über den Jordan . Danach ging es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad. Meine Geheimwaffe hieß bei allen drei Charakteren Bogen oder Armbrust. Schön aus der Distanz und aus einem sicheren Ort. Viele Erfahrungspunkte konnte man an der Burg in Minental erhalten. Elite und Normal Orks bis zum Katapult locken und von dort in aller ruhe den Gegner erledigen. Das gab den eigenen Charakter den nötigen Update und das Minental war frei von Orks . Die Drachenjagd und vor allem das Letzte Kapitel auf der Insel waren zu leicht. Drachen , Echsenwesen leider nur noch Kanonenfutter , keine Bedrohung mehr. Aber alles im allen einer der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Zeit.


----------



## ZZTop (15. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben?



Schlicht und ergreifend: Genial. Das beste Game, das ich bislang überhaupt gezockt habe.


----------



## opppo (15. Oktober 2004)

paperboy75 am 14.10.2004 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Erfahrungspunkte konnte man an der Burg in Minental erhalten. Elite und Normal Orks bis zum Katapult locken und von dort in aller ruhe den Gegner erledigen. Das gab den eigenen Charakter den nötigen Update und das Minental war frei von Orks .



die orkrampe gabs ja schon vor dem addon, aber hat einer gut das addon spielen können ohne auf den bug/diese unlogische stelle mit der rampe zurückgegriffen zu haben???
bei g2 konnt ich noch auf den rampentrick verzichten


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (28. Oktober 2004)

Wie kriegt ihr das hin? Ich bin mit Level 20 im dritten Kapitel, und dann sind die Suchenden (als Magier) zu stark für mich! Als Söldner/Paladin hat man wenigstens noch die Klaue Beliars. aber mit den Runen kann ich nichts anfangen...


----------



## Stargazer (28. Oktober 2004)

War sehr sehr gut. Auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Wenn ich bei G2 ohneDNDR 5 Orks und 2 Warge gleichzeitig verkloppen kann, und das auch überlebe, kommt mir selbst in einem Fantasy Spiel die Frage nach dem Realismus.

Okay, die Warge sind jetzt ziemlich schwer, und Orks kann man auch nur noch 2 auf einmal töten (Nahkampf) - aber ist dass nicht auch realistischer ?

EIN SCHWACHPUNKT:
Zu hohe Attributspunktkosten.

Als Bogenschütze und Degenkämpfer zieht man häufig den kürzeren, da einem z.B. gegen Steinwächter eine effektive Waffe fehlt. Und die Armbrust kann man wegen Stärke und Geschicklichkeit sowieso in die Tonne hauen.
Einzige Lösung: Magier oder "Stärke"-Kämpfer.


----------



## Cool19 (28. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben? Ich fand solange man Drachenjäger und Paladin spielt, ist es noch einigermaßen spielbar...   Aber als Magier habe ich es kein einziges mal durchgeschafft!   Wenn ich dann mal Magier spielen wollte, musste ich das normale G2 spielen! Hat das überhaupt irgendwer als Magier (ohne Cheats) durchgeschafft?





das addon ist shice, wenn ich gothic 2 schon 6mal durchgespielt hab hab ich keine lust das nochmal zu machen und dann nur mit "minimalen" veränderungen(besonders auf anfang bezogen). Finds als Addon ziemlich boring und bad^^


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (29. Oktober 2004)

Cool19 am 28.10.2004 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur am Ende wurde es sch...., weil es da KEINERLEI Veränderungen, KEINEN neuen Ansporn und KEINEN Grund das noch mal durchzuspielen gibt, aber in den ersten drei Kapiteln, da war das doch ziemlich cool!


----------



## LordKugelfisch (30. Oktober 2004)

Leitwolf am 14.10.2004 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub ich hol es gleich nochmal aus dem schrank



Hab ich heute Vormittag schon hab auch mal wieder voll Bock drauf   
Gothic II fand ich schon genial, aber mit Die Nacht des Raben ist es für mich neben Deus Ex (1!) das beste Spiel aller Zeiten


----------



## niraka (1. November 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fandet ihr Die Nacht des Raben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## niraka (1. November 2004)

niraka am 01.11.2004 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter-Dextrose am 13.10.2004 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franktank (2. November 2004)

niraka am 01.11.2004 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> niraka am 01.11.2004 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HarryP (2. November 2004)

Also ich hatte mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad eher weniger Probleme als mit den (leider äußerst zahlreichen) Bugs
.Aber trotzdem isses echt das geilste Spiel überhaupt!    Bin z.Z. Drachenjäger mit Stufe 43 und war noch nicht mal in Dragonisland!
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich als Magier in den ersten Kapiteln schon Probleme hatte.


----------

